# Little kitty stripes?



## Remus_the_cat (Nov 13, 2020)

I've just adopted my kitt Remus, I believe he is about 8 months old. He looks Part Russian Blue. I have read that their ghost tabby markings will generally fade as they reach adulthood. Im curious if any Russian blue moms have any information of when/if your cats stripes disappeared? He is also developing a bright green ring around his pupil, If they were to turn green, When does generally happen?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I don't own a Russian blue, but I really want one! Once a Russian blue kitten reaches maturity their ghost tabby markings should fade. Kittens eye color changes from blue at about 6 weeks of age. Russian blues will develop a green ring around their pupil at about 5 months of age. He honestly looks like a mix between a tabby and a Russian blue, because he's markings are a little to pronounced. He's very pretty!


----------



## Remus_the_cat (Nov 13, 2020)

Thank you! He had the green rings around his eyes. Im hoping that they'll turn bright green!!  But I love the yellow green as well! The Stripes are cute so I'm okay if they stay. Thank for your help!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You are very welcome! If he is a mix the stripes and eye color may stay, but then again they might change. He's a very pretty kitty!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

There's still a possibility that he's a purebred Russian blue though. Keep us updated on his change in eye color and his markings.


----------



## Remus_the_cat (Nov 13, 2020)

I will! He certainly has the Personality of a Russian blue. Only time will tell!In March he will be 1 year! I'll keep updates


----------

